# Cảnh sắc Châu Âu qua các mùa trong năm



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (3 Tháng chín 2018)

Đa phần những ai khi có dự định du lịch Châu Âu đều phân vân một vấn đề chung đó là đi du lịch Châu Âu vào mùa nào đẹp nhất? 
1/ Mùa xuân Mùa xuân ở Châu Âu thường kéo dài từ tháng 3 đến tháng 5. Đây là thời điểm tuyết ở Châu Âu bắt đầu tan sau cả một mùa đông rét dài. Không khí ấm áp không chỉ khiến tuyết tan, mà còn giúp trăm hoa đua nở. Nếu hỏi rằng du lịch Châu Âu mùa nào đẹp nhất để ngắm hoa, thì câu trả lời chắc chắn là mùa xuân. Đến Châu Âu vào mùa xuân, bạn sẽ có thể chiêm ngưỡng những cánh đồng hoa bạt ngàn trải dài bất tận, nhất là ở các nước như Hà Lan, Pháp, Thụy Sĩ…Tuy nhiên vì mùa xuân là mùa tuyết tan nên các con đường Châu Âu khá ướt át, đi lại có đôi phần bất tiện. Đặc biệt, với những bạn bị chứng viêm mũi dị ứng, dị ứng phấn hoa thì nên hạn chế du lịch vào mùa này. 







2/ Mùa hè Tiếp sau mùa xuân, Châu Âu bước sang các tháng hè, bắt đầu từ khoảng tháng 6 và kết thúc vào tầm tháng 8. Tuy nhiệt độ mùa hè ở Châu Âu thường cao, nhưng so với các nước nhiệt đới đặc trưng như Việt Nam thì không khí Châu Âu vẫn mát mẻ hơn, không quá nóng hay oi bức. Cảnh quan thiên nhiên mùa hè ở Châu Âu rất đẹp, trời trong xanh và quang đãng. Một điểm thú vị ở của Châu Âu vào mùa hè là dù 9 giờ đêm nhưng trời vẫn còn khá sáng. Với những ai đang phân vân không biết du lịch Châu Âu mùa nào đẹp để chụp ảnh thì mùa hè sẽ là gợi ý không thể bỏ qua. Ngoài ra, mùa hè, nhất là tháng 8, đây được xem là tháng mua sắm ở Châu Âu bởi tháng này rất nhiều cửa hàng, thương hiệu lớn áp dụng các chính sách khuyến mãi, giảm giá mạnh. Đến Châu Âu mùa hè, bạn có thể tự do và thỏa thích mua sắm. Đặc biệt hơn vào mùa hè, các hãng máy báy Châu Âu đa phần đều tung ra nhiều chương trình giảm giá vé. Trong tất cả bốn mùa, mùa hè là mùa thu hút khách du lịch đến Châu Âu đông nhất. 






3/ Mùa thu: Mùa thu Châu Âu kéo dài độ từ tháng 9 đến khoảng tháng 11. Khách du lịch quốc tế đến Châu Âu vào mùa thu thường không đông như mùa hè. Vào mùa thu, các hàng cây xanh ở Châu Âu bắt đầu chuyển màu lá theo gam vàng, tạo nên vẻ đẹp lãng mạn và thơ mộng vô cùng. Châu Âu màu thu đẹp như một bức tranh vẽ với sự cộng hưởng của từng mảnh ghép thành thị, đồi núi, thôn quê… Bạn đang đắn đo không biết du lịch Châu Âu mùa nào đẹp để ngắm lá vàng rơi như các thước phim tình mộng mơ, thì mùa thu sẽ là một gợi ý rất đáng để xem xét. 






4/ Mùa đông Nếu ai nghĩ mùa đông Châu Âu thường gắn liền với sự hiu quạnh, trầm buồn thì đó là một sai lầm. Trái ngược, mùa đông Châu Âu là mùa diễn ra rất nhiều hoạt động, lễ hội sôi nổi. Mùa đông diễn ra từ khoảng đầu tháng 12 đến gần hết tháng 2 hoặc đôi khi lấn sang cả tháng 3. Nếu không biết du lịch Châu Âu mùa nào đẹp nhất và để có trải nghiệm thú vị thì bạn nên chọn mùa đông. Du lịch mùa đông Châu Âu, bạn sẽ có được rất nhiều trải nghiệm mới lạ và độc đáo.   Đầu tiên là ngắm cảnh tuyết rơi. Vào mùa đông, các nước ở Châu Âu thường có tuyết rơi dày. Bên cạnh ngắm tuyết rơi, du lịch Châu Âu mùa đông, bạn còn được thử sức với nhiều trò chơi trên tuyết như nặn người tuyết, trượt tuyết…  Thứ hai là hòa mình vào không khí lễ hội Giáng sinh – một trong các lễ hội lớn nhất trong năm tại Châu Âu. Đến Châu Âu vào đầu tháng 12 là bạn sẽ cảm nhận được cái náo nhiệt, nhộn nhịp, sôi nổi của mùa Giáng sinh sắp đến. Trên khắp các đường phố Châu Âu đều được trang trí lung linh và lấp lánh những đèn, hoa, hoạt cảnh Giáng sinh…  Thứ ba là thỏa thích mùa sắm. Thời gian cận lễ Giáng sinh đến Tết dương lịch cũng là mùa giảm giá lớn thứ hai của Châu Âu trong một năm. Bạn có thể sở hữu các món hàng hiệu cao cấp với một mức giá vô cùng hấp dẫn.


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (6 Tháng chín 2018)

đi tầm này là đẹp nhất rồi, thời tiết mát mẻ, lại còn bao nhiêu là cảnh thu đẹp nữa, tha hồ mà sống ảo luôn mấy chị nhỉ ?


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (6 Tháng chín 2018)

lễ hội bên châu âu thường đều rơi vào mùa thu hết luôn, đi du lịch mùa thu là hợp nhất ây, chứ để qua đông có mỗi chirstmas chứ có gì đâu


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (7 Tháng chín 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> lễ hội bên châu âu thường đều rơi vào mùa thu hết luôn, đi du lịch mùa thu là hợp nhất ây, chứ để qua đông có mỗi chirstmas chứ có gì đâu


Chính xác! Mùa thu rất là lãng mạn, khung cảnh đủ màu sắc hết á. vì mùa này cậy cối thay lá, chuyển màu nhiều nhìn đẹp và thơ mộng lắm luôn


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (7 Tháng chín 2018)

Thích quá chị ơi! đi Châu Âu giờ có rẻ không? em thấy nhiều hãng máy bay có bay thẳng sang ấy, nhưng ngại tài chính chưa vững nên ước mơ chỉ mới là mơ ước thôi, hiuhiu


----------



## Xedapdientailg (7 Tháng chín 2018)

nhiều nơi cảnh đẹp quá


----------



## Metunlun (7 Tháng chín 2018)

đẹp nhỉ


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (8 Tháng chín 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> Chính xác! Mùa thu rất là lãng mạn, khung cảnh đủ màu sắc hết á. vì mùa này cậy cối thay lá, chuyển màu nhiều nhìn đẹp và thơ mộng lắm luôn


Em thích nhất mùa đông, sang Châu Âu dịp đó nhiều lễ hội vui lắm, đường phố lên đèn sáng rực luôn. Nhừng mà lạnh quá, đi được 1 lần nhưng lại ngại thời tiết. Sau này em hay đi dịp cuối tháng 9 đầu tháng 10, khi đó trời chuyển sang thu rồi cũng đẹp.


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (8 Tháng chín 2018)

Võ Phương Thảo đã viết:


> Thích quá chị ơi! đi Châu Âu giờ có rẻ không? em thấy nhiều hãng máy bay có bay thẳng sang ấy, nhưng ngại tài chính chưa vững nên ước mơ chỉ mới là mơ ước thôi, hiuhiu


Nay đi tour rẻ lắm em, giờ chừng có 40 triệu đến 50 triệu tùy theo lịch trình đi nhiều hay ít. Mà họ bao luôn visa, như chị tài chính chứng minh không có được nên ban đầu ngại visa lắm, sau tìm hiểu thử thì mới biết cái khó nào dịch vụ họ đều làm được hết đó.


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (10 Tháng chín 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> Em thích nhất mùa đông, sang Châu Âu dịp đó nhiều lễ hội vui lắm, đường phố lên đèn sáng rực luôn. Nhừng mà lạnh quá, đi được 1 lần nhưng lại ngại thời tiết. Sau này em hay đi dịp cuối tháng 9 đầu tháng 10, khi đó trời chuyển sang thu rồi cũng đẹp.


đường phố sáng rực cơ mà ko có mấy ai ra đường vì quá lạnh, nên cũng không nhộn nhịp lắm đâu, mùa thu vẫn đẹp nhất đó chị


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (10 Tháng chín 2018)

Võ Phương Thảo đã viết:


> đường phố sáng rực cơ mà ko có mấy ai ra đường vì quá lạnh, nên cũng không nhộn nhịp lắm đâu, mùa thu vẫn đẹp nhất đó chị


mùa thu đẹp tuyệt ấy chứ, em mới ở đức neuschwanstein nè


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (11 Tháng chín 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> mùa thu đẹp tuyệt ấy chứ, em mới ở đức neuschwanstein nè


Đẹp quá chị ơi! làm em muốn đi Châu Âu chuyến nữa quá


----------



## Queeni Quách (13 Tháng chín 2018)

chào mấy chị em tháng tới là em qua châu âu, e đi pháp - ha lan - bỉ - đức, không biết mùa này thì có lễ hôi, hay món ăn gì hấp dẫn k mấy chị nhỉ, em khoái ăn hơn là ngắm cảnh ) đợt này đi phải ăn hết châu âu mới thỏa mong ước


----------



## Mai Thi (13 Tháng chín 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> chào mấy chị em tháng tới là em qua châu âu, e đi pháp - ha lan - bỉ - đức, không biết mùa này thì có lễ hôi, hay món ăn gì hấp dẫn k mấy chị nhỉ, em khoái ăn hơn là ngắm cảnh ) đợt này đi phải ăn hết châu âu mới thỏa mong ước


sắp có lễ hội hóa trang của  Venice đó , nắm ngoái chị đi đúng dịp này luôn
https://3.bp.************/-ZVASOutW9VU/Wdr6yvIJmwI/AAAAAAAAADs/Enh2LN8H01I1Yuf8Le8WoHAVesJsZdJKgCLcBGAs/s1600/venice-carnival-le-hoi-mixtourist.jpg

https://1.bp.************/-O7ytSdVAjI4/Wdr9e4kLJgI/AAAAAAAAAEY/Dw4qE2X2vl0JPGoldPMp0BVE3SDQRS2wgCLcBGAs/s400/le-hoa-mixtourist.jpg


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (13 Tháng chín 2018)

Nhìn chung thì mỗi một mùa ở Châu Âu đều có nét đặc trưng riêng của mùa đó. Riêng cảm nhận của mình trải qua 3 mùa ở Pháp rồi thì mùa thu có lẽ là đẹp nhất, cảnh sắc thay đổi màu do cây cối thay lá nhìn lãng mạn lắm. Hiện tại mình đang xin visa và đăng ký tour đi tiếp do Tugo tổ chức vào cuối tháng 12 năm nay nè để biết trọn 4 mùa luôn. Có mẹ nào hứng thú thì mình lập team đi chung đi. Đi tour Tugo tổ chức là hết ý luôn ak.


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (13 Tháng chín 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> chào mấy chị em tháng tới là em qua châu âu, e đi pháp - ha lan - bỉ - đức, không biết mùa này thì có lễ hôi, hay món ăn gì hấp dẫn k mấy chị nhỉ, em khoái ăn hơn là ngắm cảnh ) đợt này đi phải ăn hết châu âu mới thỏa mong ước


tháng 10 ở đức có lễ hội Bia Oktoberfest kìa bé, năm ngoái chị đi tour của tugo sang châu âu du lịch, được hdv dắt đi đúng dịp lễ hội,đã lắm luôn, một kỷ niệm đáng nhớ luôn đó


----------



## Võ Phương Thảo (13 Tháng chín 2018)

Tống Thu Thủy đã viết:


> Nhìn chung thì mỗi một mùa ở Châu Âu đều có nét đặc trưng riêng của mùa đó. Riêng cảm nhận của mình trải qua 3 mùa ở Pháp rồi thì mùa thu có lẽ là đẹp nhất, cảnh sắc thay đổi màu do cây cối thay lá nhìn lãng mạn lắm. Hiện tại mình đang xin visa và đăng ký tour đi tiếp do Tugo tổ chức vào cuối tháng 12 năm nay nè để biết trọn 4 mùa luôn. Có mẹ nào hứng thú thì mình lập team đi chung đi. Đi tour Tugo tổ chức là hết ý luôn ak.


em cũng thích cơ mà ko có tiền để đi đây, h gom tới cuối tháng cũng không đủ mà đi ấy chứ


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (13 Tháng chín 2018)

Võ Phương Thảo đã viết:


> em cũng thích cơ mà ko có tiền để đi đây, h gom tới cuối tháng cũng không đủ mà đi ấy chứ


tầm 40 củ là đủ đi rồi đó bạn, bên tugo đang có trương trinh giảm giá mà, book sớm còn kịp )


----------



## Mai Thi (13 Tháng chín 2018)

Queeni Quách đã viết:


> chào mấy chị em tháng tới là em qua châu âu, e đi pháp - ha lan - bỉ - đức, không biết mùa này thì có lễ hôi, hay món ăn gì hấp dẫn k mấy chị nhỉ, em khoái ăn hơn là ngắm cảnh ) đợt này đi phải ăn hết châu âu mới thỏa mong ước


tới pháp thì ăn gà vùng provence nè, bánh Frangipane Tart táo phủ kem mơ nè, nhiều món nữa à bé nhớ mua pho mai của pháp về làm quà nha, đặc sản lun đó


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (13 Tháng chín 2018)

Mai Thi đã viết:


> tới pháp thì ăn gà vùng provence nè, bánh Frangipane Tart táo phủ kem mơ nè, nhiều món nữa à bé nhớ mua pho mai của pháp về làm quà nha, đặc sản lun đó


hấp dẫn quá, đang đói nhìn cái này thèm quá trời luôn


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (17 Tháng chín 2018)

gia đình mình mới du lịch bên anh theo tour tugo đợt lễ vừa rồi, cảm tưởng như lần đầu trải nghiệm mùa thu thực sự luôn đó. mùa thu bên anh dường như có nét cuốn hút riêng với vẻ đẹp cổ điển đặc trưng khi xứ sở sương mù khoác lên mình màu đỏ của lá phong, màu vàng của rừng dương


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (17 Tháng chín 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> gia đình mình mới du lịch bên anh theo tour tugo đợt lễ vừa rồi, cảm tưởng như lần đầu trải nghiệm mùa thu thực sự luôn đó. mùa thu bên anh dường như có nét cuốn hút riêng với vẻ đẹp cổ điển đặc trưng khi xứ sở sương mù khoác lên mình màu đỏ của lá phong, màu vàng của rừng dương


wow ! như xứ sở thần tiên luôn vậy, đi anh chắc đắt lắm chị nhỉ,


----------



## Queeni Quách (17 Tháng chín 2018)

cảm thấy mùa nào cũng đẹp, chán nỗi ko có chi phí để đi thôi


----------



## Mai Thi (17 Tháng chín 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> gia đình mình mới du lịch bên anh theo tour tugo đợt lễ vừa rồi, cảm tưởng như lần đầu trải nghiệm mùa thu thực sự luôn đó. mùa thu bên anh dường như có nét cuốn hút riêng với vẻ đẹp cổ điển đặc trưng khi xứ sở sương mù khoác lên mình màu đỏ của lá phong, màu vàng của rừng dương



Oh !My dreams !


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (17 Tháng chín 2018)

cuối tháng 10 này em với ny qua thụy sĩ chơi mà chưa biết đi sao, ai ở bên đó hay đi ts rồi ko ạ


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (17 Tháng chín 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> wow ! như xứ sở thần tiên luôn vậy, đi anh chắc đắt lắm chị nhỉ,


tưởng đắt mà cũng vừa thôi em, người tầm 40 tr à, em tham khảo đây nè
https://www.tugo.com.vn/diem-den/nuoc-ngoai/du-lich-chau-au/anh-quoc/


----------



## Mai Thi (17 Tháng chín 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> cuối tháng 10 này em với ny qua thụy sĩ chơi mà chưa biết đi sao, ai ở bên đó hay đi ts rồi ko ạ


Ai có đi Thụy Sĩ đừng quên ghé St Gallen vào mùa thu ,tháng 9, 10 rất đẹp có lá vàng bay . Có lễ hội Olma Messen rất vui ,bạn có thể coi lễ hội đua heo vui nhộn cười té ghế,và nghe nhạc dân gian truyền thống, uống bia Thụy Sĩ và ăn món đặc sản nổi tiếng của vùng xúc xích tươi Kalbsbratwurst , món cordon bleue không thể ngon hơn


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (17 Tháng chín 2018)

Mai Thi đã viết:


> Ai có đi Thụy Sĩ đừng quên ghé St Gallen vào mùa thu ,tháng 9, 10 rất đẹp có lá vàng bay . Có lễ hội Olma Messen rất vui ,bạn có thể coi lễ hội đua heo vui nhộn cười té ghế,và nghe nhạc dân gian truyền thống, uống bia Thụy Sĩ và ăn món đặc sản nổi tiếng của vùng xúc xích tươi Kalbsbratwurst , món cordon bleue không thể ngon hơn


khi nào có hội đua heo ? chưa nghe bao giờ, nghe tên cũng thấy zui rồi.


----------



## Mai Thi (17 Tháng chín 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> khi nào có hội đua heo ? chưa nghe bao giờ, nghe tên cũng thấy zui rồi.


 Ngày 11 tới 21 tháng 10 nha bạn,mua vé vô xem vé bán trước cổng ,bảo đảm cười nghiêng ngả hi


----------



## CongChuaBongBong (18 Tháng chín 2018)

ước gì đc đi 1 lần


----------



## Kim Thoa (25 Tháng chín 2018)

Cảnh đẹp quá


----------

